# scything talons vs rending claws...



## darkane (Nov 14, 2007)

which are better, scything you get extra attack all the time and it costs less points, but rending claws you get rending. (duh.) what is the better investment. (i am debating this for warriors)


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

well, i would go for rending claws for warriors, i dont use them that much in CC, the only reason for rending claws is to kill off a few hard to kill things. i tend to use devourers and other guns more. acctually they suck at shooting too... i think i only use them for synapnese.


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

just give them both they don't need to shoot.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

What I usually run is deathspitters and scything talons, or talons and rending claws.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Well rending has been nerfed so hard that warriors can really only be viable renders when the take claws with talons in order to increase their attacks, and thus their rending hits. I personally like to play one squad of flying warriors with scything-scything-bio plasma to accompany my flyrant, but against MEQ or other good armor save armies the rending is worth the loss of the extra attack. Otherwise, if you're giving them a gun and a cc biomorph, give them scything.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Rending claws are not as valuable since the 5th edition is out, so i would use tallons instead. If your Warriors are equiped to be CC specialists, give them tallons AND claws. If not, tallons and a gun (deathspitters and -venom cannon for MEQ/ -errr...cant remember the name of the other weapon, but it's for massive armys(orks, IG, tyranids))


----------



## Seth the Dark (Aug 27, 2008)

I would go with Scything Talons mainly due to the number of attacks that you can get. But Rending is decent and it will take awhile for people to get used to the new rules.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

in my experience, the rending claws are a better investment. scything talons may look better on paper, with the extra attack, but in game iv found that the rending really makes up for it.


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Both or none. I think you have to specialize in the area you want them to perform.


----------

